# long overdue - SGM Robert O'Dell



## dknob (Nov 2, 2011)

In 2004, I was delpoyed to Mosul, Iraq. I was there in December when the suicide bomber entered the chow hall and killed around 20 people, 14 of which were US soldiers.

I was on an amazing assignment as an RTO attached to a JSOC assault team that would go out with the 25th ID on raids throughout Northern Iraq so I did not have much traditional Ranger supervision to keep track of my whereabouts. When it happened I was walking to the chow hall from the gym when I heard the explosion go off - but I had my mp3 player blasting metal so I figured it was outgoing artillery (had them installed to counter mortar attacks) or incoming mortars. The guys knew that I go to the chow hall after the gym but obviously I ran back when I saw people running around all over the place, obviously they were glad to see me intact.

It was a horrible mess, what wasn't widely reported was that the cowardly suicide bomber used ball bearings in his vest to maim and kill our guys. One of the gents I was working for told us that the community lost on of our own in the explosion. But it never made a peep, it was never reported on the USASOC website, nothing.

I just want to say RIP to SGM Robert O'Dell of the Virginia based unit that we don't ever speak of.


----------



## tmroun01 (Nov 2, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Nov 2, 2011)

RIP SGM.


----------



## TB1077 (Nov 2, 2011)

RIP SGM and thanks for sharing this dknob.


----------



## Servimus (Nov 2, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 2, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 2, 2011)

RIP


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 2, 2011)

RIP SGM.


----------



## surgicalcric (Nov 2, 2011)

RIP SGM.


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 2, 2011)

Rest in Peace, SGM.


----------



## elle (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you for your service, SGM O'Dell.

Rest In Peace


----------



## Dame (Nov 2, 2011)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Warchief (Nov 2, 2011)

Stand down and rest easy SGM, your tour of duty on the wall is done.  Thank you for your faithful service.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 2, 2011)

Rest In Peace, SGM.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 3, 2011)

Rest in peace.

F.M.


----------



## Brill (Nov 3, 2011)

There was a compound on Marez named after SGM O'dell so it was as if he was working right along side us doing the same work: enabling others to fuck up haji.


----------



## tova (Nov 4, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Rest in peace SGM


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 4, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace SGM.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 18, 2014)

Derrick said:


> Oh when I was getting out of the car I was like...what's your name SM, he gave a half smile and says Odell..odie



Derrick per the site rules you are to post and intro in the "Introductions" section. Do not make another post further.


----------



## pardus (Mar 18, 2014)

RIP SGM.


----------



## HALO99 (Mar 19, 2014)

Rest in Peace SGM.


----------



## rlowery60 (Mar 19, 2014)

Rest In Peace SGM.


----------



## rangercanine (Apr 21, 2020)

dknob said:


> In 2004, I was delpoyed to Mosul, Iraq. I was there in December when the suicide bomber entered the chow hall and killed around 20 people, 14 of which were US soldiers.
> 
> I was on an amazing assignment as an RTO attached to a JSOC assault team that would go out with the 25th ID on raids throughout Northern Iraq so I did not have much traditional Ranger supervision to keep track of my whereabouts. When it happened I was walking to the chow hall from the gym when I heard the explosion go off - but I had my mp3 player blasting metal so I figured it was outgoing artillery (had them installed to counter mortar attacks) or incoming mortars. The guys knew that I go to the chow hall after the gym but obviously I ran back when I saw people running around all over the place, obviously they were glad to see me intact.
> 
> ...


We were there at the same time.  I was a contractor on Camp ODell.  I was with SGM ODell just before he was KIA. I requested permission from Dept of Army to name our camp after SGM ODell. Pretty sure we bumped into each other while there if you came to our camp. I ran the security element there.


----------

